# FUD (Fear Uncertainty and Doubt) news



## RMKYHN (11 mo ago)

I just saw this story. Do you think if the car was a 2018 Buick Regal the cars Manufacturer would have been the headline of the story?

*Tesla driver who plunged off cliff with children on Highway 1 arrested for ‘intentional act,’ CHP says*
A Tesla driver who was rescued, along with another adult and two children, after their vehicle drove off a cliff on Highway 1 south of San Francisco, has been arrested after investigators determined the crash was an “intentional act,” authorities said.
Dharmesh A. Patel, of Pasadena, was arrested for attempted murder and child abuse, the California Highway Patrol’s San Francisco area said.

CHP officers had responded to a call of a vehicle over the cliff in the Devil’s Slide area just south of the Tom Lantos tunnels on Monday. The Tesla had plunged about 250 to 300 feet, a fall that is usually deadly for cars that crash in the area, which is between Pacifica and Montara, The Associated Press reported.
In this case, all four occupants of the vehicle, which included a 4-year-old girl and a 9-year-old boy, survived.

All occupants survived ... the car was completely destroyed. Those damn Teslas,..


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

RMKYHN said:


> Do you think if the car was a 2018 Buick Regal the cars Manufacturer would have been the headline of the story?


 Buick? Wouldn't be any survivors. Just another fire at the bottom of the cliff.

Nothing to see here, Folks. Move along.


----------

